# Supprimer compte App Store



## ANGLES (27 Novembre 2011)

J'ai plusieurs et ne voudrait en garder qu'un : comment supprime-t-on un compte?
Merci


----------



## Gwen (27 Novembre 2011)

Tu ne peux supprimer un compte. La seule chose possible, c'est enlever tes infos de paiement. Apple gardera pour l'éternité (ou la vie de l'entreprise en gros) ton compte sinon certains fichiers ne pourraient plus être lus.


----------

